# Trump Gives Order to Bring Back Retired Troops Return to active duty could



## Robert59 (Mar 29, 2020)

Return to active duty could last 24 months during pandemic fight 

https://www.newser.com/story/288790/trump-tells-pentagon-to-call-back-retired-reserve-troops.html


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 29, 2020)

I say just call up all those who claim to be vets but never served.  Their numbers are legion.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 30, 2020)

What about the ones suffering from"bone spurs"?


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 30, 2020)

DaveA said:


> What about the ones suffering from"bone spurs"?



he is currently serving as Commander In Chief


----------



## Pepper (Mar 30, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> he is currently serving as Commander In Chief


"What a revolting development this is"
Chester A. Riley


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2020)

I salute those that volunteer.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 30, 2020)

oldman said:


> I salute those that volunteer.


As we all should.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 30, 2020)

What's the age limit?  I was in for 6 yr. I'm pretty old, but still "scrappy".

Many a man mistook that, and many a man is sorry. (teasing)


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> he is currently serving as Commander In Chief


And of course, you could do a better job of it . SMH In all my life, I've never seen such disrespect for the office.


----------

